# Heresy Community Map



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We now have a community Frappr! map.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=map

alternatively you can access the map here

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440448762 

Don't ask how it works yet - I havent figured that part out , just join if you want and we'll see how it pans out.

Maybe you live closer to someone on Heresy than you initially thought?...


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm on it now  look for the picture of the baby with a knife!

-Olek.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Great to see a lot of new faces joining up.

Are many people experiencing difficulties getting this thing to work?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Put myself on there for anyone that wants to know that I'm out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

everyone is in the USA >.>


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is actually pretty cool. And not all of us are in the US my friend. Got a Canuck on there as of now


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

, im in UK though so that doesnt help wraith .


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Simple enough to use, and nice feature


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey Tau Chaotix! i live just a few miles north from you in north hykeham!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> That is actually pretty cool. And not all of us are in the US my friend. Got a Canuck on there as of now


And another.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hahahaha! Katie Canuck!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

just added myself


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet, hopefully this will help out players who have a hard time finding games near them. I'm on it.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Just added my self:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

can you get deleted? just had to add myself again


----------



## NiteRabbit (Apr 12, 2008)

I added myself. Yay, I feel like part of a community now! ^___^


----------

